# fishing match and family fun weekend 2008



## 102337

hi all,
now due to popular demand i have arranged another family fun weekend with the annual fishing match at five ways lakes in wolvey..
the usual mhf fishing rules apply NO DYNAMITE or DRAGNETS tanky!!
open to all anglers and ages. also the family fun weekend so don't worry if fishing is not your cup of tea there will be loads going on. fri night for example a quiz, darts and domino's comp. fishing sat morning followed by american style bbq, join in with as much or little as you like also the bouncy castle for the kids (yeah right o) im a big kid at heart :lol: :lol: no open to all..
hookups available to people who really need them as they are only a few..
regards
alan


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi what date are you talking about, sounds great
Pat


----------



## 102337

pat 
its listed on the meets page for 26/27/28th sept 2008 the week before the global rally and with it being only 10 miles away a great start to the week lol.
alan


----------



## annetony

sounds good, we wnjoyed the first one 

will have to check with Tony on the dates

Anne


----------



## 102337

annetony
it would be nice to see ya, its been a while 
alan


----------



## annetony

Thanks Alan didn't recognise you with your name change  

Anne


----------



## 99843

Hi Allen 
Those dates are ok for me as well.
I have just checked my trophy cabinet and there is just enough room to squeeze another one in  
I will keep in touch as regaurds the darts ,doms,and quiz.
tight lines 
Tanky


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

That date is too late for us we leave the UK for winter sun on the 21st

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## 102337

hi again
as this meet is for *anybody* 
and its listed on both facts and fun ive just had it put to me for the fishing match to be facts v's fun, of which i think would be good laugh. 
dependable on how many from each site attend of course :roll:.
so if bob nudd or john wilson is on here please join facts team cos were being out numbered at min :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy

*Fishing Weekend*

Hi Alan

We would love to come and meet up with everyone again, maybe Paul can manage 1st prize this time. Just waiting for new roster to see what weekends Paul is working. I have registered interest on rally page. Electric if poss.

Deb (and Paul)


----------



## 102337

hi deb
you band paul are more than welcome, it wouldn't be the same without paul i always need a second or third place man tell him :lol: :lol: 
and ther chocolate brownies well say no more :lol: 
alan


----------



## 102337

hi all
just been to the other side and am pleased to say we now have 14 vans attending so far now with 60 spaces available there is still loads of room for us.. 8) 
also there is 40 pegs available for the match if anyone is interested in fishing.. 
alan


----------



## seagull

Hi Alan,

Count us in - Looking forward to renewing old rivalries!!

Seagull


----------



## 102337

seagul
nice to hear from you mate, it will be nice to meet up again, just add your name on the meets section, and ill stick you on my list look forward to seeing you..
alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Is it really on six quid per night? I am not sure what my motorhome ownership or lack of it will be though.

R


----------



## 102337

russell
your more than welcome to come along mate and yes £6 per night!!!
alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Cheers Alan

No fishing though, but I will cook what is caught!

Do you have a weblink to the venue as I can't see it anywhere but am probably looking in the wrong place!

Russell


----------



## hazzatom

We've had the Motorhome for about a year now, and have used it a lot over those 12 months - but never been to a rally or meet. This looks a lot of fun (and it's just 10 or so miles from where we live) so I've registered to come along and meet some fellow Motorhomers.
Andy


----------



## 99843

welcome Hazzatom
You will be made very welcome,and you will meet lots of nice people.
Are you taking part in the fishing match?


----------



## 102337

russell
unfortunatly they don't have a web site.
andy
welcome im sure you will really enjoy it.
alan


----------



## 102337

russel
so can i put you down for being one of the chef's then :lol: 
alan


----------



## hazzatom

Tanky
We don't do fishing (although our kids do sometimes have a go in the river at the bottom of our garden).We'll just be there for the atmosphere.
Andy


----------



## CLS

The site itself does,nt have a website at present , i have listed below a review if anyones interested 





Just a short drive from the M6 motorway to the north of Coventry, 5 Ways Lakes is one of the Midlands' newest fisheries and is already proving a great hit with pleasure and match anglers, producing pleasure bags of up to 200lb and 100lb match catches. 
Offering two lakes, one a carp-only pleasure water, the other a mixed-fish match and pleasure venue, 5 Ways Lakes is building its success by providing anglers with everything they need to catch plenty of fish. 

The fishery is the brain child of owner Dave Ordidge who liaised closely with the Environment Agency, a firm of specialist lake builders and fishery development experts including Billy Makin to create an unusual blend of a pleasure and match fishery. The result is two lakes where anglers can catch 20lb-plus carp or opt for big bags of smaller fish. 

All the stocked fish were supplied through the Environment Agency, were certified disease free and had never been caught before they were introduced. Meanwhile, more than 1,500 trees and shrubs were planted around the site and are now starting to mature nicely. 

Both lakes feature central islands and have the look and feel of modern match fisheries with the addition of plenty of bankside vegetation. Indeed, at times you almost feel you could be pegged along a slow moving stretch of the River Nene whilst a 50 or so yards away you could be fishing a conventional 'old fashioned' lake. 

The result is a fishery which is ideal for match anglers, serious pleasure anglers looking for their first double-figure carp, parents or grandparents looking to teach younger members of the family how to fish or those who simply want to be virtually guaranteed a productive day by the bankside. 

Equipped with car parks by both lakes, an on-site cabin which sells baits and an increasing amount of terminal tackle and hot and cold drinks, and on-site toilets, 5 Ways Lakes is suitable for disabled anglers who are allowed to drive their vehicles closer to their pegs than other anglers when weather permits. 

For those anglers travelling from further afield, the fishery is also a registered Caravan Club site for touring caravans. 




------------------------------------------------------- ------------------------- 

Ticket costs and Opening Times 
(Fees payable to the bailiff at the bankside) 

Times Adults Juniors/OAP 
Day Tickets 7.00am - 9.00 or dusk £6.00 £4.00 


------------------------------------------------------------- ------------------- 

Mallard Lake 

Originally stocked with 8,000 quality mirror and common carp, Mallard Lake is 5 Ways Lakes' out-and-out pleasure carp water and is already throwing up specimen mirrors to 22lbs 8oz and commons to 15lbs. 
Two-and-a-half acres in size and with 40 pegs and two central islands, Mallard Lake is unlike match-type waters in that the bottom slopes gradually towards the centre of the channel where between five-and-a-half and six feet can be found depending on water levels. The bottom then rises gradually to the islands without having the usual stepped ledge to fish to. Similarly, between each island the bottom goes down to its full depth. 

The effect of this is that anglers need to find how the depth changes in their swim to be sure of presenting the bait properly on the clean hard clay bottom. 

Another feature of Mallard Lake is that the pegs are well spaced. With at least 36 feet between anglers, there is no feeling of being on top of the angler next to you or of having a float or bait plopped right next to yours by a neighbour! The 36ft interval also means there is plenty of room to play fish, especially the bigger ones, without disturbing other anglers. 

For those looking for a day's pleasure carp angling there are plenty of fish to go for. In addition to the larger double figure fish there are a lot between 8lbs and 14lbs and even more between 2lbs and 8lbs, which all makes for a great day's sport. 

Ideal for the waggler, surface controller, ledger and pole, Mallard is already throwing up many catches around 200lbs at one sitting whilst nets of 100lbs plus are being taken fairly regularly. Indeed, even through this summer's hot, sunny, dry spell, anglers were catching throughout the day as the main source of food for the fish is anglers' bait. 

Although all methods work well on Mallard, probably the most popular technique is to fish the pole or whip either in the margins or tight across to the islands using corn or 4mm pellets or luncheon meat cubes. Chopped worm and casters also work well, although fishing maggots can lead to anglers picking up a lot of small fish before the bigger specimens push them out of the swim. Floating bread, dog biscuits and pellets work well when the fish can be seen taking from the surface. 

As one would expect with carp, The Method is also a good technique and 5 Ways Lakes' own Method Mix is available from the Cabin, as are all tinned and pellet baits and feeder pellets. 

All forms of pellets work well, particularly scopex, strawberry and other flavours of soft hookers. These and other baits are especially effective when fished over soft 2mm feed pellets which should be fed regularly to keep the fish in the swim. 

These are the Pot Bellied Pigs of the fish world - they will eat anything they can get their mouths round! Because of this, a minimum line strength of 5lbs - pole line 0.17mm - to a 14s hook is recommended. As the fish are not tackle shy, you can even afford to go bigger. 

As with Kestrel Lake, anglers can only use groundbait in feeders whilst nuts and boilies are not allowed. Unlike Kestrel, anglers should not use keepnets. On both lakes there is a two rod limit, but a second rod should not normally be necessary. 



---------------------------------------------------------- ---------------------- 

Kestrel Lake 

Developed primarily as a competition water, Kestrel is 5 Ways Lakes 60-peg three-and-a-half acre mixed coarse fishery with three islands set at 14 and 16 metres from the bank to put them in reach for pole anglers. 
Although Kestrel Lake holds carp to 8lbs, it is also stocked with a good mix of crucians, tench and silver fish to ensure anglers have plenty to catch and have to work for a good result - although with match weights currently coming in at around 100lbs and 50lbs needed to get into the frame, you should be kept busy whether you are fishing the water in a competition or purely for pleasure. 

In addition to crucian carp to 12oz, the water holds roach to 1lb 8oz, bream to 5lbs, tench to 2lbs and rudd to 12oz as well as a head of small perch which have found their way into the water naturally. 

The layout - and appearance - of Kestrel is much the same as Mallard with a gradually sloping bottom rising to the islands. Also, although Kestrel holds a wider range of species, techniques for fishing it are much the same as for Mallard Lake with the margins and close to the islands again usually being the most productive areas. 

5 Ways Lakes holds regular Open Matches every Thursday and Saturday. The draw is at 9.00am with fishing from 10.00am until 3.00pm at a cost of £15.00 all-in. 

In addition Clubs can book matches for weekend and mid-week competitions and have the use of the on-site marquee should they require it. 

Club officials should contact Dave on (mobile) to book competitions. 

As with Mallard, best baits tend to be meat, soft flavoured pellets and chopped worm with sweetcorn a productive bait, particularly in summer. Maggots and caster also work well but again are likely to attract a lot of smaller fish. 

Whichever baits you choose, it usually pays to fish over a bed of 2mm pellets and to feed little and often to attract the fish into the swim and then keep them there. Again, as with Mallard Lake, groundbait should only be used in conjunction with a cage or Method feeder. 




Cheers Mark


----------



## 102337

hi all
just an update to the meet, everything is in place and i am now arranging a rodeo bull, for all the energetic people that would like to try it that is, me i'll gladly watch :lol: :lol: 
as for numbers were now at 21 confirmed attendees and im looking for more from facts as we need to win this competition so any offers??????

alan


----------



## 102337

sorry make that 22 attendees

welcome pricey007 your more than welcome

alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Fishing*

Hi

I will let you know tomorrow if I can do the meet. Also, would Jenny be able to attend? (dog)

Russell


----------



## 102337

russell
your more than welcome to bring jenny pets are welcome....
alan


----------



## 102337

hi all
now to all those attending this meet ive now just arranged for CENTRAL LEISURE SERVICES to be in attendance for the duration of the weekend, so anyone wanting a hab service or any manor of motorhome repair, im sure they will be able to do it on site..
alan


----------



## hannah29

sorry alan, seagull has said he will be attending but forgot to add his name to the list of attendees so i have added mine for us....looking forward to it
cheers hannah


----------



## 102337

hanna
nice to here from you, thanks for your update with seagul and i'll look forward to meeting you again..

attendees now at 23 confirmed 
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy

*Fishing Weekend*

Hi Alan

Hope you've got the leccy sorted this time. I have the brownie mix all ready! :lol:

Paul is aiming for first prize this time!

If we want any work done by CENTRAL LEISURE SERVICES - do they need prior notice?

Deb


----------



## 102337

hi deb
i knew you wouldn't let me down on the chocolate brownies there to die for  
as for CENTRAL LEISURE SERVICES i don't think any prior notice is required but they do have a web site so its worth having a look on there, 
regards
alan


----------



## 102337

havingfun
nice to see youve decided to join us, will you be taking part in the fishing match? 
either way im sure you will really enjoy the weekend, there will be loads going on...


anybody else wanting to join us attendees now at 25?

alan


----------



## 102337

hi all
Right ive had a request to hold a charity raffle over the weekend with all proffits going to the RNLI, im more than happy to do this but i will be requiring donations of raffle prizes, so if anyone has anything to donate then please let me know asap...
regards
alan


----------



## seagull

Hi Alan,

Seeing as we didn't make it here last time:

Hard standing or grass?

Have all the hook-ups been allocated?

What are your plans for the fishing and other activities?

Will there be a kids fishing match?

See you next weekend.

Seagull


----------



## CLS

Allan will sort something for the raffle , anymore info on the final line up of the weekends entertainment and plans :lol: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## 102337

mark
Arrival on friday followed by entertainment in or outside marque with entertainment master Tanky which i believe will include 5 aside tournament, darts tournament and domino's/cards ect. also music available in marque..
sat... fishing match followed by american style bbq, music, bouncy castles, possible rodeo bull, raffle and presentation, also not forgetting ALCOHOL :lol: :lol: so loads and loads going on..
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy

*fishing rally*

Alan

Do we need to bring our own bait or will the cabin have plenty of maggots?

Paul


----------



## seagull

Hi,

Also, are there any bait restrictions or rules to be aware of???

Seagull


----------



## 102337

hi all

i will be arriving on the thursday so i will give you all an update on baits ect then. if not i will arrange a bait run on the sat morning like last time as seagul hasn't been there before its a fairly flat field, with showers toilets on site also apparently we have a new marquee for our use if needed.. 
ive also arranged a childs bouncy castle for the sat..
as for bait restrictions if i remember correctly ground bait is banned although it is allowed in feeders.. 
alan


----------



## 102337

hi
now attendees now at 26 anyone else fancy joining us for a fun weekend..
alan


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

I am still not 100% sure, but will let you know by Monday if attending.

Russell


----------



## 108872

*fishing weekend*

Put me on the list.Five of us,but maybe seven.If seven are tents allowed?
Also are gennies allowed?Will have granddaughter and will need to put sterilizer etc on.Also what is address?
Cheers dave


----------



## 99843

Hi everybody who is coming to this meet.
As some of you may or may not be aware I am running the Darts and doms,and quiz. I have had a word with Alan and we have decided to hold all the competions on the Saturday night after I have won the fishing match  . (William Hills 2/1 on)This will enable everybody who wants to take part can do as we invisage some of you may struggle to get to the meet in good time Friday. So now you can take your time and arrive safe.
If you have got your own darts please bring them along. All the games involve pairs to add to the fun. Trophies for the winners of the darts and doms and a bottle of wine for the quiz winners. All proceeds go to the life boat charity.
Cheers Tanky


----------



## 102337

pricey007
hi the address is: Five ways lakes, coventry road, Wolvey, leics, le10 3ld.
very easy to find of either M6 jcn 2 or M69/A5 . as for generators that isn't a problem, neither is tents, the more the merrier....
i will be arriving on site around 1pm thursday so any further questions i will be able to answer then.
alan


----------



## CLS

Allan will you be taking orders for baits for those that don,t want maggots in there van ? :wink:


----------



## 102337

mark
i will be doing a bait run on sat morning, so anyone needing any last bits or bobs are more than welcome to come along..
alan


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Alan
May now be able to come but wont be able to make a decision till Friday.
Can you tell me is there a charge for the fishing lake (during the competition) or say the next day for a few hours.

It looks like good weather is on the cards for the weekend, so if we dont get there have a great weekend.

Kind regards 

Pat


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Local Bus Times*

May be useful for some wishing to use free bus passes to travel to Coventry or Nuneaton, or saints preserve even Pay
Both 75 and 74 run into Coventry via the 
walsgrave business park, Showcase cinema, toys r us etc. as follows 
to Coventry from Wolvey square. Mondays to Saturday 
0733 0923 1023 1123 1223 1323 1423 1643 1738 and 1816 
from Coventry pool meadow stand S to Wolvey square 
0745 1000 1100 1200 1300 1400 1630 and 1745 
taking 20 mins to Toys r us and then onto Wolvey. 
For the adventurous from Wolvey Square to Nuneaton
0815 0928 1033 1134 1233 1334 1434 1704 and 1819.
return from Nuneaton bus station Stand D13
0710 0900 1000 1100 1200 1300 1400 1620 1720 and 1745
So remember your Bus Pass


----------



## 102337

pat
your more than welcome to come and join us just feel free to turn up the fishing for the match is £5 for lake £5 for the pot shared between 1st 2nd 3rd normally fishing is £6 per day
alan


traveller
thanx for your info
alan


----------



## havingfun

hi alan,
sorry to inform you but due to circumstances beyond our control we will have to withdraw from the meet    but we hope to make the next big comp.    .
thanks Havingfun.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Thank you for a great weekend*

Hello Alan

Just to say a big thank you for such a great weekend, the weather was fantastic, the fishing crap (for some) only joking! I was glad to get to the second round of the darts.

Met lots of good people, thanks for making us most welcome.

Pat and Neil


----------



## Rapide561

*Fishing meet*

Hi

Thanks Alan for sorting the meet out etc.

Nice to see faces old and new.

Jenny enjoyed herself too.

Russell


----------



## RedSonja

Alan and Tanky

Great Meet - No naughty corner needed. We were all naughty :lol: 
Russell - Jenny looks like she is just getting ready to drive in that harness. If you still had the left hand drive it could cause a few worried glances.

Sonja


----------



## sparky_speedy

*Fishing Meet*

Thanks to Tanky and Alan for organising a splendid weekend.

Although Paul didn't manage to get first prize for fishing, he did manage joint first with Ash at the dominos so he came away happy.

We met some old and new friends, the weather was great and food and drink a plenty. All in all a good meet and we are looking forward to the next one.

Deb and Paul


----------

